# setup



## gnxsam (Dec 30, 2012)

2009 hyundai sonata. Yes, the one with the so called 8in woofer, that I'm so looking forward to removing. 

1. i currently have kicker 6.5comp in front and rear doors, but looking to go with horns...best person to contact or where to buy from...who would you recommend? Had considered using speakerworks horns but reviews have been varied? 

2. can i use the kicker 6.5 mid in the front doors or will i have to upgrade to 8 or better quality mid?



Thanks for help

sp


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

1. Try to PM *Eric Stevens*, he brought horns to Image Dynamics when he owned the company... 

2. Can you use your Kicker 6.5" driver? Yes. Would it be optimal? Nope... 
In a 6.5" form, the only driver I feel that is worth pairing with horns is the Eighteen Sound Speakers - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" woofer has a lightweight neodymium magnet. Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" subwoofers are available here. 18 Sound speaker components. - please make sure to get the 4 ohm version... 
If you have enough depth in your doors and want to make an 8" fit, there's a lot to choose from on that same website ^

Kelvin


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> 1. Try to PM *Eric Stevens*, he brought horns to Image Dynamics when he owned the company...
> 
> 2. Can you use your Kicker 6.5" driver? Yes. Would it be optimal? Nope...
> In a 6.5" form, the only driver I feel that is worth pairing with horns is the Eighteen Sound Speakers - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" woofer has a lightweight neodymium magnet. Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" subwoofers are available here. 18 Sound speaker components. - *please make sure to get the 4 ohm version... *If you have enough depth in your doors and want to make an 8" fit, there's a lot to choose from on that same website ^
> ...


what if i got 2 8 ohm versions?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

The Madisound Speaker Store

me myself i'm going with these 4 of them 2 per door 8 ohm version


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

big change in what you have had


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> what if i got 2 8 ohm versions?


Getting a 4 ohm load is usually better coz it's the mid driver that's usually holding the horn up - using a single driver, I'd choose a 4 ohm over an 8 ohm driver everytime if sensitivity rating is the same. 
2 x 8 ohm drivers? Why not 2 x 4 ohm drivers for a final load of 2 ohm  

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> big change in what you have had


Agreed... Price is right 

-Horsemanwill- 
What are you trying to do with the 2 x Silver Flute? Your previous X65 were much more sensitive, want more output in the lower midbass? 

Kelvin


----------



## gnxsam (Dec 30, 2012)

i am looking into using an 8" driver in the front doors to support the horns, but reached out to some Hyundai folks to see if anyone has been successful with that before? otherwise i will definitely go that route with the 6.5s. also, what are folks typically using with subs- dual 12" or dual 15"? and ported or sealed, i prefer the latter to have less boominess.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

gnxsam said:


> i am looking into using an 8" driver in the front doors to support the horns, but reached out to some Hyundai folks to see if anyone has been successful with that before? otherwise i will definitely go that route with the 6.5s. also, what are folks typically using with subs- dual 12" or dual 15"? and ported or sealed, i prefer the latter to have less boominess.


How much depth do you have in your doors? With the panel on, how deep can you go without the driver touching the panel? 
^ good info to know before starting a purchase

Kelvin


----------



## gnxsam (Dec 30, 2012)

which of the horns from eric have folks with 4 door cars had the best setup using? i always hear folks with 2doors talk about using horns, but not 4 door? 

i will have to measure the doors with/without panels.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Agreed... Price is right
> 
> -Horsemanwill-
> What are you trying to do with the 2 x Silver Flute? Your previous X65 were much more sensitive, want more output in the lower midbass?
> ...


the amp i have now will not hold a 2 ohm load bridged which is why i need a 4 ohm load for the way i plan on running it.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> the amp i have now will not hold a 2 ohm load bridged which is why i need a 4 ohm load for the way i plan on running it.


I mean why the SF instead of the X65? 

Kelvin


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

the sf i can get 8 ohm 2 per door gives me a 4 ohm load the sb6 won't handle 2 ohms bridged. the x65 are 4 ohms per mid. if i kept them then i'd use channles 5&6 but i'd probably waste 3&4 and not use them and use 1&2 for horns.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Noted  

Kelvin


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

visit my thread and post wat u would do


----------

